

Makani – Airborne Wind Turbines - yurylifshits
http://www.google.com/makani/solution/

======
Gravityloss
This is an early version. I expect the stuff to get radically simpler once it
starts proper industrial deployment.

------
petrosh
What can happen if one of these big corporations make possible something
revolutionary and ingenious like this?

